# acento sobre la 'e' / accent aigu / grave



## CarlaShua

Hola, amigos foreros. Tengo un par de dudas sobre los acentos en francés. Bueno, en realidad tengo muchas dudas, pero por ahora sólo os voy a plantear un par de ellas, a ver si me podéis hechar un cabo. Os doy las gracias de antemano por vuestra ayuda.

Veamos, cuando una 'e' que no lleva acento va seguida de una consonante que a su vez va seguida de una vocal (petit, demi, regarder, breton). ¿Qué pasa con esa 'e'? ¿Se lee? ¿No se lee? ¿Se lee a medias (como en 'le')? ¿Depende del caso? En principio no es abierta ni cerrada, ¿no?

Es que en la transcripción fonética del diccionario me la dibujan siempre igual (una 'e' cabeza abajo), pero cuando pronuncia un francófono me da la sensación que por ejemplo en 'petit' no la oigo pero en 'breton' sí.

Por otro lado, aunque siguiendo con la misma 'e', cuando en un dictado tengo que escribir una palabra que no conozco (pongamos por ejemplo 'outremer'), ¿puedo saber con certeza si la 'e' lleva acento o no sólo con escuchar la pronunciación?

Espero vuestras opiniones.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

En los ejemplos que expones, *Carla*, esas *‘e’* de las que hablas, sí que se leen. Incluso la del *“le”* que indicas, siempre que se trate del artículo definido y siempre que esa sílaba no sea final de palabra ya que la letra *'e'* (sin acento) de final de palabra es muda y, por lo tanto, no se pronuncia. Así, por ejemplo, la palabra *normale* se pronunciaría –salvando la distancia de la erre- como la palabra española *normal*, es decir, sin la *‘e’*.

En cuanto a lo de *petit*, debo decirte que también se pronuncia la letra *‘e’*. Lo que ocurre es que a veces decimos *p’tit*.
Como ejemplo te reproduzco la estrofa de la canción *“Le parapluie”* del más grande de los chansonniers franceses, Georges Brassens:

Un p'tit coin d'parapluie
Contre un coin d'paradis
Elle avait quelque chos' d'un ange
Un p'tit coin d'paradis
Contre un coin d'parapluie
Je n'perdais pas au chang', pardi

Si bien es una pronunciación habitual, debes saber que no es académica. 
En esta estrofa también puedes ver que algunas otras *‘e’* están omitidas: en el lenguaje académico hablado, salvo la de *chose* y la de *change*, todas deberían pronunciarse pero, en este caso, Brassens no lo hace para no romper la rima además de que, en el lenguaje coloquial, a veces no se pronuncian.

saludos

por si te interesa, te paso el enlace de "Le parapluie"


----------



## Outsider

CarlaShua said:


> Hola, amigos foreros. Tengo un par de dudas sobre los acentos en francés. Bueno, en realidad tengo muchas dudas, pero por ahora sólo os voy a plantear un par de ellas, a ver si me podéis hechar un cabo. Os doy las gracias de antemano por vuestra ayuda.
> 
> Veamos, cuando una 'e' que no lleva acento va seguida de una consonante que a su vez va seguida de una vocal (petit, demi, regarder, breton). ¿Qué pasa con esa 'e'? ¿Se lee? ¿No se lee? ¿Se lee a medias (como en 'le')? ¿Depende del caso? En principio no es abierta ni cerrada, ¿no?
> 
> Es que en la transcripción fonética del diccionario me la dibujan siempre igual (una 'e' cabeza abajo), pero cuando pronuncia un francófono me da la sensación que por ejemplo en 'petit' no la oigo pero en 'breton' sí.


Esa "e" se llama _e caduc ou muet_ en francés. El nombre ya le dice alguna cosa. En muchos casos, en el habla coloquial, de hecho no se pronuncia. Todavía, hay otros en que sí se pronuncia. Las reglas son complejas y pueden variar con el dialecto o registro.



CarlaShua said:


> Por otro lado, aunque siguiendo con la misma 'e', cuando en un dictado tengo que escribir una palabra que no conozco (pongamos por ejemplo 'outremer'), ¿puedo saber con certeza si la 'e' lleva acento o no sólo con escuchar la pronunciación?


Exceptuando un o dos casos raros como "événement" (que se pronuncia "évènement"), yo diría que sí. Pero una vez más las reglas de acentuación no son tan sencillas como en el español.

Espero haber ayudado.


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Es muy difícil para un Español distinguir los sonidos de e-é-è. Allí está la gran dificultad. Acostumbra el oído a discriminar los tres sonidos. 

Las que llevan el acento son las que se pronuncian más o menos a la española (para redondear, jajaja).

1. La que no lleva acento sólo se pronuncia si está en la primera sílaba de la palabra. No se pronuncia en los demás sitios (salvo casos excepcionalísimos). Pero a veces, nos saltamos la regla y no la pronunciamos (pero la regla dice que sí, ¿vale?)

2. No llevará nunca acento una e que no termina una sílaba (per/son/ne, ver/te...), pero se pronuncia como si llevara uno.

3. No lleva nunca acento una e que va seguida de una X o una consonante repetida (ll, mm, tt, ss...). Pero se pronuncia como si tuviera uno (extra, exemple, belle, ancienne, princesse).

4. Cuidado: la terminación de palabra: er, et, ez, se pronuncian como é.

5. Ahora: 
*Oimos una e que se pronuncia al estilo español, termina la sílaba, no le sigue una X ni una consonante repetida: ¡¡¡CUIDADO, llevará acento seguro !!!*

¿Cuál elegir?

é : si es la primera o la última letra de la palabra (église, école, évéché, écorché) (la s de plural o la e de femenino añadidos a esta é final no cambia la régla: des évéchés, tombé, tombés, tombée, tombées). Cuidado être.

¡Ojo!: La terminación de las palabras invariables en -ès (après, dès, exprès, décès..)

Al final de una sílaba:
é: cuando la sílaba siguiente tiene una vocal que se pronuncia (no la e muda) : pré-p*a-*rer, ré-*i-*té-r*a*-tion

è: cuando la sílaba siguiente tiene como única vocal la e muda : pré-fè-r*e*
(salvo événement, pero menos mal ya admiten la escritura: évènement, jejeje; o médecine, médecin. Pero son muy pocas.)

ê: este acento circunflejo representa una letra desaparecida, es con una cruz en una tumba, un recordatorio RIP. Así que esta ê, en general indica que en francés antiguo le seguía una S: es = ê (tête-teste; fenêtre-fenestre, être-estre...)

¡Creo que ya está!

Besos,

Gévy


----------



## Víctor Pérez

¡Buen trabajo *Gévy*!


----------



## CarlaShua

Un millón de gracias, chicos, por tanta paciencia desinteresada. Después de vuestra lección magistral creo que entiendo bastante mejor el tema de los acentos. Pero no os relajéis todavía, que aún me queda alguna duda  . Voy a intentar ser muy concreta:



> 1. La ['e'] que no lleva acento sólo se pronuncia si está en la primera sílaba de la palabra. No se pronuncia en los demás sitios (salvo casos excepcionalísimos). Pero a veces, nos saltamos la regla y no la pronunciamos (pero la regla dice que sí, ¿vale?)


 
*Cuestión 1*: Según esto, en 'petit' o 'regarder' la 'e' sí debe pronunciarse porque está en la primera sílaba y en 'samedi' o 'allemand' no, por lo contrario. Bien, pero ¿qué pasa con 'vendredi', 'papeterie' o 'âpreté'? ¿no se pronuncian (en contra de lo que veo en el 'Petit Robert'), forman parte de los casos excepcionales o se me escapa algo?

*Cuestión 2*: Pronunciar la 'e' de 'samedi' o similares (mudamente, claro) es:
a) poco habitual
b) poco académico
c) claramente incorrecto
d) otras (aclarar  )



> Esa "e" se llama _e caduc ou muet_ en francés. El nombre ya le dice alguna cosa. En muchos casos, en el habla coloquial, de hecho no se pronuncia. Todavía, hay otros en que sí se pronuncia. Las reglas son complejas y pueden variar con el dialecto o registro.
> [...]
> Exceptuando un o dos casos raros como "événement" (que se pronuncia "évènement"), yo diría que sí. Pero una vez más las reglas de acentuación no son tan sencillas como en el español.


 
*Cuestión 3*: Si algún día (muy, muy remoto) consigo identificar perfectamente los sonidos del francés. Cuando me dicten 'reliure', aunque desconozca la palabra, ¿ya no voy a tener la tentación de escribir 'réliure'?

*Cuestión 4*: ¡¿Se le llama _muet_ a una letra que sí se lee!? No me extraña que tenga que venir en busca de ayuda. Y a este paso, con tanto lío de acentos, voy a tener que empezar a buscarla de tipo psicológico  .


----------



## Gévy

CarlaShua said:


> *Cuestión 1*: Según esto, en 'petit' o 'regarder' la 'e' sí debe pronunciarse porque está en la primera sílaba y en 'samedi' o 'allemand' no, por lo contrario. Bien, pero ¿qué pasa con 'vendredi', 'papeterie' o 'âpreté'? ¿no se pronuncian (en contra de lo que veo en el 'Petit Robert'), forman parte de los casos excepcionales o se me escapa algo?


 
Son casos excepcionales en los que hasta los Franceses no serían capaces de pronunciar sin la "e" dichas palabras sin escupir o atragantarse, jajaja. 

Vendr'di ; âpr'té... Complicado, ¿eh? Así que pronunciamos le "e" que con otra serie de letras no pronunciaríamos en este sitio de la palabra. No somos masoquistas 

En cuanto a papeterie, siempre la he pronunciado como si se escribiera papèterie. (prononciation: papètri) Una rareza más. Apúntala.



CarlaShua said:


> *Cuestión 2*: Pronunciar la 'e' de 'samedi' o similares (mudamente, claro) es:
> a) poco habitual
> b) poco académico
> c) claramente incorrecto
> d) otras (aclarar  )


 
Otras: Bueno, en la franja sur de Francia, pronuncian todas las "e" para los demás mudas, y si la plalabra no termina por "e", da igual, te la pronunciarán también, jajaja... Fuera de allí, diría que es típico de un extranjero. 



CarlaShua said:


> *Cuestión 3*: Si algún día (muy, muy remoto) consigo identificar perfectamente los sonidos del francés. Cuando me dicten 'reliure', aunque desconozca la palabra, ¿ya no voy a tener la tentación de escribir 'réliure'?


 
Puedes estar segura de que no podrías tener la tentación de colocar el acento...  Al menos que te entre la nostalgia del pasado, de cuando aún no sabías distinguir los sonidos. 



CarlaShua said:


> * Cuestión 4*: ¡¿Se le llama _muet_ a una letra que sí se lee!? No me extraña que tenga que venir en busca de ayuda. Y a este paso, con tanto lío de acentos, voy a tener que empezar a buscarla de tipo psicológico  .


 
Se escribe, se lee, pero *no se dice*. 

Besos,

Gévy


----------



## CarlaShua

Gracias, Gévy. Eres un cielo  .


----------



## Domtom

-
Teóricamente, y según veo en el cuadro vocálico de la API, la *e muda* francesa suena (luego no será tan muda... je... je... je...) un intermedio entre el sonido de la *oe* de b*oe*uf (mi teclado no me permite escribir juntas la oe) y la *o* (llamo *o* al sonido vocálico de j*eu*), siendo *oe *el sonido intermedio entre la e y la o abiertas del catalán, y *o* el intermedio entre la e y o españolas (cerradas).

Un poco lioso pero a mí me ayudó un poco esta referencia fonética.
-


----------



## 3kt0r

Hola, soy nuevo en este foro.

Me gustaría saber si al igual que en Español hay reglas para acentuar las palabras en Francés. Estoy tomando la clase de Francés en la Universidad y mi mayor problema hasta ahora ha sido qué tipo de acento colocar y en que sílaba.

Gracias, Héctor


----------



## Outsider

Hola, bienvenido, Hector. 



3kt0r said:


> Me gustaría saber si al igual que en Español hay reglas para acentuar las palabras en Francés. Estoy tomando la clase de Francés en la Universidad y mi mayor problema hasta ahora ha sido qué tipo de acento colocar y en que sílaba.


Algunas, pero son muy diferentes de las del español. En francés lo que importa no es la posición del acento de intensidad (que es fija), sino la pronunciación y la etimología. Los acentos franceses indican generalmente el sonido de las vocales, o en algunos casos tienen que ver con el origen histórico de la palabra. Hay también algunos para distinguir palabras homófonas, como en español:

*a* (tiene, ha) <> *à* (a)
*la* (la) <> *là* (allá, allí, ahí)
*ou* (o/u) <> *où* (donde/dónde)


----------



## 3kt0r

Gracias, es lo que estoy leyendo, que tengo que saber identificar el sonido de las vocales, espero algún día poder lograrlo jeje.


----------



## Outsider

Fíjese que en el foro de recursos para el francés hay muchos enlaces sobre pronunciación (fonética). En este sitio puede oír las vocales del francés. En la primera columna, de arriba para bajo, están *i*, *é*, *è* y *a*.


----------



## Manuellama

Quería compartir con vosotros mis descubrimientos en acentuación francesa:

Antes de x la e no lleva acento, ni antes de doble consonante. Se exceptúa esta regla en las dobles consonantes formadas por cualquier consonante si la segunda consonante es una l o una r (église) o si la segunda consonante es una h.

En una palabra de dos sílabas donde las dos últimas vocales son e como en grève o pièce) se coloca acento, pero no en seine.

Hay terminaciones fijas de palabra que pueden llevar acento en la e y otras que nunca lo llevan:

-eux,euse: no lo lleva
-eau: no lo lleva

Alguien me puede ayudar con esto y decirme si estoy en lo correcto?


Un saludo

(Es importante) ¡Necesito respuestas!


----------



## Outsider

Me parece ser todo correcto.


----------



## carlotalafargue

Sí, Manuellama, es una regla bastante correcta, que fuciona no sólo con las palabras bisílabas (amère, élève, mammifère...) aunque no debes olvidar que en algunas palabras el acento es circunflejo: fête, bête, tête..


----------



## Manuellama

Sí, pero en palabras como bête, tête, fête, es acento circunflejo por aspiración de s.

Un saludo


----------



## Gévy

Hola Manuellama:

¿Por aspiración de s? 

Más bien para señalar que ha desaparecido una letra. 

En las palabras señaladas, es una ese la que ha desaparecido, efectivamente.

Pero en pâle es otra a.

El acento circunflejo es el único acento que puede ir en todas las vocales (exceptuando la Y): â; ê; î; ô; û.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## mabeli

Me podriais dar una normas claras sobre el uso de los acentos aigu y grave, y si conoceis alguna página de ejercicios buena los lo agradeceríaSaludosMabeli


----------



## elisaf

Bonsoir,
Voilà un site que pourrait t´aider, avec quelques exercices simples.
http://www.lepointdufle.net/frances.htm
Au revoir.


----------



## mabeli

Gracias a todos
Un beso
Mabeli


----------



## chlapec

> 3. No lleva nunca acento una e que va seguida de una X o una consonante repetida (ll, mm, tt, ss...). *Pero se pronuncia como si tuviera uno* (extra, exemple, belle, ancienne, princesse).


Atención, aquí también hay excepciones (p.ej. ressource, resserrer, ressentir...): la 's' se duplica para mantener el sonido sordo, pero la e de "re" es muda (swa), no abierta, como sería la norma.


----------



## lorenzolan

Hola,
¿Alguien puede explicarme cuándo la sílaba "re" con la que comienzan muchas palabras lleva el acento agudo (por ejemplo :récompense, réduction) y cuándo no lo lleva (reforme, relation)?
Me queda claro que la pronunciación es diferente, y al momento de oir la palabra generalmente no tengo problema en identificar si es "re" o "ré". Pero recordarlo es bastante más difícil. ¿Hay alguna regla que permita decidir cómo debe escribirse (y sonar) cada palabra, o tengo que concerla de memoria?
Gracias


----------



## Paquita

Hola Lorenzolan:

Bienvenido entre nosotros.

Esto es interesante:



> reforme



Primero he pensado en un error... ya que he entendido "reforma" o sea "réforme" ; pero pienso que quieres decir "vuelve a formar" que entonces será con la "e" de "redire" "refaire" ...

Creo que debes aprenderlo de memoria... y saber que a veces se pronuncian con esta misma "e" palabras que contienen "ss" ...(ver el post#22)


----------



## chlapec

Hola Lorenzolan,

Quizá una pequeña regla "general" para algunas palabras que te pueda ayudar:

En todos aquellos verbos (o derivados) en los que *re*- funciona *CLARAMENTE* como un prefijo que indica repetición, la e no lleva acento y se pronuncia |ə|.
Ej: repartir (partir de nuevo) vs. répartir (distribuir)

Ten cuidado con palabras como, por ejemplo, *réchauffer* (no es "chauffer deux fois"!), *récriminer*, etc, en las que a primera vista podría parecer que re- indica repetición, y no es así.

El caso de reformer/réformer es curioso. Ambas proceden del latin _reformare_ (hacer volver a su forma inicial), que dio lugar a ambos verbos, con un sentido diferente (reformer: former de nouveau) (réformer: améliorer).

Por desgracia, la regla no funciona en sentido contrario. Encontrarás muchas palabras con acento o muchas otras sin él (refuser, refrain, registre y mil más)


----------



## Brassy81

ME temo que hay demasiadas excepciones como para considerar todo esto válido.....en términos generales puede servir como guía, pero existen demasiadas palabras que no siguen estas "reglas": revenu


----------



## bengalín

*Nueva pregunta*​ 
Hola. ¿Qué sucede cuando una 'e' va seguida de dos consonantes que no son iguales. He intentado construir una regla pero me es imposible. ¿Por qué 'secret' no se acentúa en la primera 'e' y 'pétrole' sí? Ambas se pronuncian abiertas, según creo, pero en una 'TR' es suficiente para abrir la 'e' anterior y en la otra no. ¿Podrías decirm por qué?
Muchas gracias.


----------



## Paquita

bengalín said:


> ¿Por qué 'secret' no se acentúa en la primera 'e' y 'pétrole' sí?



En "secret" no hay acento en la "e" y ésta se pronuncia más o menos como si se escribiera "seu"

En "pétrole" la e está tildada para pronunciarla como la e española. Si se escribiera "petrole" se pronunciaría como "secret".

Son dos sonidos distintos como pasa en español entre la n y la ñ por ejemplo, o las sílabas gui y güi.


----------



## nosce te ipsum

*Acento gráfico francés*

Hola, a todos soy nuevo en este foro y quisiera que me ayudaran con una duda de la gramática francesa. Últimamente he consultado acerca de la manera de tildar la vocal* e* (tanto con acento grave como agudo), sé que la e no se debe tildar *1)* si no es la letra final de una sílaba* e.g;* entendre *2)* si precede la consonante* x* sexe *   3) *si precede una consonante doble sécheresse Además sé que la *e* tendrá _*acento agudo*_ si la sílaba siguiente no es una *e muet* témoin, léser y que será *e con acento grave si lo sigue una e muda *père, mère. Bueno la pregunta es la siguiente ¿por qué si palabras como *che*mise pr*e*mier, p*e*tit, d*e*mi, sam*e*di, r*e*garder, br*e*ton tiene una e seguida por una sílaba que no poseen  e muda, por lógica según la regla gramátical deberían tener* e aguda, *es decir por qué no se escriben así  chémise, bréton, sámedi* ¿Por qué no tienen como acento gráfico una e aguda, y por el contrario no las tildan?* 


Gracias, ojalá comprendan mi pregunta.


----------



## chlapec

Tu interpretación de la norma es incorrecta. La norma describe cómo y cuando tildar la *e* SI ESTA NO ES UNA _E_ MUDA. En las palabras que pones de ejemplo, la _e_ es muda, por lo tanto no puede llevar ningún tipo de acento gráfico, y la producción fonética de esta _e_ varía un poco en función de las consonantes que la acompañan e incluso de las palabras que las preceden.


----------



## esteban

A mí me habían enseñado una regla relativamente fácil que trataré de resumir a continuación. Antes que nada, la letra "e" en francés puede dar lugar a tres sonidos distintos. Estos son: [é] como en "soci*é*t*é*" (sociedad), [è] como en "m*è*re" (madre) y [eu] como en "p*e*tit" (pequeño). Cuando la letra "e" suena como [eu], nunca debe acentuarse gráficamente. Las palabras "petit" y "breton" se pronuncian "p[eu]tit" y "br[eu]ton". Por lo tanto, sería incorrecto escribir "pétit" / "pètit" o "bréton" / "brèton". Cuando la letra "e" suena en cambio como [é] o [è], se debe proceder a la separación en sílabas de la palabra. El silabeo resulta a veces delicado, pero para el caso que nos interesa, sólo es necesario separar las consonantes dobles para poder aplicar nuestra regla. Cuando una sílaba acaba en "e", y sólo en este caso, dicha letra "e" se debe tildar, ya sea con acento agudo "é" o con acento grave "è". Así, la palabra "paresse", pa-res-se, no lleva tilde. La primera "e" suena como [è], pero no ocupa la última posición de la sílaba "res". La segunda "e" (muda) no suena ni como [é], ni como [è] y por consiguiente tampoco se debe tildar. Ahora bien, si todos los requisitos se cumplen para que la letra "e" lleve una tilde, nos queda determinar si debemos optar por un acento grave "è" o un acento agudo "é". Cuando una sílaba acaba en "e" y la siguiente sílaba es muda, esto es contiene una "e" muda (que no se pronuncia"), dicha "e" se escribe "è". Cuando al contrario la sílaba que le sigue es sonora, es decir que no contiene ninguna "e" muda, entonces dicha "e" se escribe "é". Por último, la "e" nunca se acentúa, como ya han dicho algunos,  si precede la letra "x" (un Mexicain).

Ejemplos:

Temoin => te-moin 

1. "e" suena [é].
2. Al separar "temoin" en "te-moin", se observa que la sílaba "te" acaba en "e".
3. La sílaba "moin" es sonora porque no tiene ninguna "e" muda.

=> Lo correcto es escribir "témoin".

Chemise => che-mise

1. "e" suena [eu].

=> Lo correcto es escribir "chemise" sin acento.

Pere  => pe-re

1. La primera "e" suena [è].
2. Al separar "pere" en "pe-re", se observa que la sílaba "pe" acaba en "e".
3. La sílaba "re" es muda.

=> Lo correcto es escribir "père".


Hay excepciones por supuesto, pero esta regla funciona en la mayoría de casos creo yo.


Saludos
esteban


----------



## nosce te ipsum

Muchas, gracias tanto a Chipalec como a Esteban, lo que pasa es que mi problema está en que no sé identificar las e mudas, siempre he tendido a pensar que por lo general se encontraban al final de la palabra com en dout*e *o attendr*e*,pero no sabía que también se podría encontrar al interior de la oración como en ch*e*mis*e *que según ustedes ambas son mudas.


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

La E de la primera sílaba no debería ser muda, eso como norma. Pero eso no impide que no por eso se ha de pronuncia como en español (é o è). Las hay que sí, las hay que no. Si es que no, no llevan acento. Si sí, puede que necesiten uno.

Por ejemplo: petit, regarde. la E se pronuncia, como te dice Sebastian más o menos como EU, sonido que rechaza un acento.

Lo primero es distinguir los sonidos, si tu oído no es capaz de hacerlo te queda mirar en los diccionarios y comprobar la ortografía y la pronunciación. No hay más opción.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------

